# Renewals NOT Forthcoming



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Looks like the following shows are headed for the scrap heap:

No Ordinary Family... never really got it's feet under it, great cast and recent eps have been good but viewers already left. Michael Chiklis has accepted a comedy show pilot.

The Event: a show with a wonderful premise that was mis-handled from the git go. It recently returned and no one came...

Perfect Couples: never clicked with audience.

Detroit 187: great show... no one is watching

And Finally...

Two & a Half Men has officially been labeled: "Could Go Either Way"


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A shame about Perfect Couples because that was on its way to becoming very clever.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

they should come out with a show called the church of sheen


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

ABC had a bad Tuesday this Winter. "No Ordinary Family", "V", and "Detroit 1-8-7" got typical NBC level ratings.

"Detroit 1-8-7" might have had a chance had it been put in the Wednesday 10 pm schedule where they stuck "Off the Map".

Anyone else notice that both "The Event" and "V" now have plots oriented to stopping successful construction of sites to facilitate an alien invasion? Maybe they could just combine the shows, eliminate two-thirds of the stars, writers, etc., and put it on Fox on Friday and call it "Vent". Then cancel it while telling people you didn't put it on Friday to kill it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The Event was definitely mishandled .. I actually won't miss that it's gone even though I like the show.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

A TV season would not be complete without a super hyped NBC show bombing


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I think The Event, Flashforward, SG:U and a few others have suffered from what I'm going to call "The Lost Syndrome". A plot that is carried way out, but takes far too long to hook viewers early. Lost grabbed people from the beginning as it was fairly different, but a good number felt burned by the so-so ending after investing several years. That in turn is hurting new long-arc shows.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I thought it was announced months ago that The Event was already given a Season 2 so it could be wrapped up.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

la24philly said:


> they should come out with a show called the church of sheen


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> The Event: a show with a wonderful premise that was mis-handled from the git go. It recently returned and no one came...


 I've saved the whole season so far, with the intent to watch it at some point. Does anyone know if they plan to at least write an ending for it, like they did with _Life On Mars_ a couple of seasons ago? Or will it just fall off a cliff, like _Flash Forward_?



> Detroit 187: great show... no one is watching


We liked this one as well. Sorry to hear it's canceled.

Edit: I just noticed _Outlaw _was canceled as well. Another show we liked. Sigh.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Steve said:


> I've saved the whole season so far, with the intent to watch it at some point. Does anyone know if they plan to at least write an ending for it, like they did with _Life On Mars_ a couple of seasons ago? Or will it just fall off a cliff, like _Flash Forward_?
> 
> We liked this one as well. Sorry to hear it's canceled.
> 
> Edit: I just noticed _Outlaw _was canceled as well. Another show we liked. Sigh.


I just had to chuckle a little because Outlaw hasn't been on for almost 4 months.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> I just had to chuckle a little because Outlaw hasn't been on for almost 4 months.


:lol: I just figured it was on hiatus, like _L&O:LA_, which apparently is coming back in April.

Also noticed from commercials that they canned Goldblum and brought back D'Onofrio for _L&O:CI_.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

It is a shame for Detroit 187 both my wife and I liked it had good cast and gritty story lines. Seems more and more shows get no chance to get a following even on non OTA channels .I,m still missing Terriers that FX didn,t pick up for a second season another example of a good show.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> Detroit 187: great show... no one is watching


Sorry, but when you can't even get the name of the show right and everybody tells you that from the beginning, you don't have a chance. Even the city council told them it was wrong to mix the California penal code section number into a show based outside California. I refused to watch it just based on the phoney title.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Our house will miss Terriers also. Very good show.


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hate to see No Ordinary Family go. Between the whiney crying fat people in the Biggest Loser, the gay show choir geeks from Glee, and all the NCIS versions on CBS (how many freakin crime dramas can they run), NOF was a breath of fresh air. Thank god we have march madness and baseball coming soon.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> The Event: a show with a wonderful premise that was mis-handled from the git go. It recently returned and no one came...


I think this has a lot to do with the big spoiler they put in the commercials announcing the show's return. I almost didn't return based on them doing that. It kinda irk'd me. Especially since we still didn't get to the point where that was revealed even after the 2 hour return episode.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Looks like the following shows are headed for the scrap heap:
> 
> No Ordinary Family... never really got it's feet under it, great cast and recent eps have been good but viewers already left. Michael Chiklis has accepted a comedy show pilot."


Well, that is some DVR disk space I can recapture. Was holding it for summer.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I think this has a lot to do with the big spoiler they put in the commercials announcing the show's return. I almost didn't return based on them doing that. It kinda irk'd me. Especially since we still didn't get to the point where that was revealed even after the 2 hour return episode.


I have to agree on the spoiler in the promos, while it didn't make me not want to watch it seemed really strange to put that out there.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

longrider said:


> I have to agree on the spoiler in the promos, while it didn't make me not want to watch it seemed really strange to put that out there.


Yeah it did. At first I thought I missed an episode where that was disclosed but then I asked around and others said no I hadn't. Why would they spoil the show like that?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Perfect Couples: never clicked with audience.


I watched it, and tried to like it (wanted to see Olivia Munn do something besides AotS), but it wasn't very well-written IMO, and it was less well acted.

You *can* make a show with nothing but sarcastic one-liners (Seinfeld, 2 1/2 Men), but the writing has to be there, and the timing has to be there. The actors in Perfect Couples never felt like they were having a conversation, but rather reading bits of speeches at each other. It felt like you were watching an early rehearsal instead of the final cut. Half a season in, things should be much more comfortable and smooth than they were.

I deleted the series.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Looks like the following shows are headed for the scrap heap:
> 
> No Ordinary Family... never really got it's feet under it, great cast and recent eps have been good but viewers already left. Michael Chiklis has accepted a comedy show pilot.
> 
> ...





spaul said:


> It is a shame for Detroit 187 both my wife and I liked it had good cast and gritty story lines. Seems more and more shows get no chance to get a following even on non OTA channels .I,m still missing Terriers that FX didn,t pick up for a second season another example of a good show.


Well, NOF, Detroit 187, and The Event are three shows of mine that are getting cancelled. I also really enjoyed Terriers and hope they can still save it, but not holding my breath.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Sorry, but when you can't even get the name of the show right and everybody tells you that from the beginning, you don't have a chance. Even the city council told them it was wrong to mix the California penal code section number into a show based outside California. I refused to watch it just based on the phoney title.


True, but most people recognize the term of a 187 as meaning a homicide whether it is used in CA or not.

- Merg


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Meh.

I've lost count as to how many times I got invested in a new show only to have it be cancelled. (A double pox on Fox for Firefly, Drive, and Dollhouse). I am sick and tired of the games that the networks and studios play with shows nowadays.


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

I started watching The Event from NBC On Demand. Kinda liked it. Got to Episode 5 - missing?? Episode 6 & 7 were not there also. Thought I'd catch up via NBC.com - those episodes missing there also? What up? Anyone know? I think the lost episodes incriminated Anna, and the V's vaporized them. Oops, wrong show.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> Looks like the following shows are headed for the scrap heap:
> 
> No Ordinary Family... never really got it's feet under it, great cast and recent eps have been good but viewers already left. Michael Chiklis has accepted a comedy show pilot.
> 
> ...


Is there confirmation that these shows have been cancelled or is this just speculation at this time?


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

krock918316 said:


> Our house will miss Terriers also. Very good show.


Loved that show. So sad that it wasn't renewed. Also sad about The Good Guys. That one took a few episodes to gel but once it did, it was really funny.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Holydoc said:


> Is there confirmation that these shows have been cancelled or is this just speculation at this time?


The newest post at this link tells which shows are officially canceled and renewed as well as speculating the fate of all other scripted shows.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> The newest post at this link tells which shows are officially canceled and renewed as well as speculating the fate of all other scripted shows.


The TVbytheNumbers list what is worth noting is that how much of ABC's schedule is "above the yellow" in the cancel zones. While Fox has a similar number of shows, they seem to have new ones readied to fill in the slots.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> The newest post at this link tells which shows are officially canceled and renewed as well as speculating the fate of all other scripted shows.


I love The Chicago Code, hoping for the best on this show

I am so happy to see Mike & Molly doing so well, great humor


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Fox would be foolish to cancel "Chicago Code" given the ratings structure on Monday. There is nothing other than "Idol" they could put in that slot that would do better, particularly when "Dancing with the Stars" cranks up at the end of this month. I'm sure there are cheaper shows that would do worse, if they want that.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Holydoc said:


> Is there confirmation that these shows have been cancelled or is this just speculation at this time?


Well, the fact that Michael Chiklis has accepted another pilot is a pretty good indicator that No Ordinary Family is done... though the official announcement won't come probably til May.

The Event is over, the return of the show couldn't even deliver the ratings from earlier in the season. NBC killed any chance this show might have had with the extended hiatus.

Perfect Couples was never even a ratings "blip".

Detroit 187: No one is watching, every site has declared it dead just waiting for the announcement


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Michael Auseillo aand the folks at TVLine have been doing a great job of tracking & predicting show status all season. Here is their current list:

*ABC*
_The Bachelor:_ A sure thing.
_Better With You:_ Could go either way.
_Brothers & Sisters:_ Could go either way.
_Castle_: Officially renewed.
_Cougar Town_: Officially renewed.
_Dancing With the Stars_: A sure thing.
_Desperate Housewives_: A sure thing.
_Detroit 1-8-7_: A long-shot.
_Grey's Anatomy_: Officially renewed.
_The Middle_: Officially renewed
_Modern Family_: Officially renewed
_Mr. Sunshine_: Could go either way.
_No Ordinary Family_: Could go either way. A long-shot.
_Off the Map_: Too early to tell. A long-shot.
_Private Practice_: Officially renewed.
_V_: Could go either way.
*CBS*
_The Amazing Race_: A sure thing.
_The Big Bang Theory_: Officially renewed.
_Blue Bloods_: A safe bet.
_Criminal Minds_: A sure thing.
_Criminal Minds: Suspect Behavior_: Too early to tell.
_CSI_: A sure thing.
_CSI: Miami_: A sure thing.
_CSI: NY_: Could go either way. A safe bet.
_The Defenders_: A long-shot.
_The Good Wife_: A sure thing.
_Hawaii Five-0_: A safe bet.
_How I Met Your Mother_: A sure thing. Officially renewed.
_Mad Love_: Too early to tell.
_Medium_: Already canceled; final episode aired 1/21/11.
_The Mentalist_: A sure thing.
_Mike & Molly_: A sure thing.
_NCIS_: Officially renewed.
_NCIS: Los Angeles_: A sure thing.
_Rules of Engagement_: Could go either way.
_$#*! My Dad Says_: A safe bet.
_Survivor_: A sure thing. Officially renewed through next season.
_Two and a Half Men_: Officially renewed. Could go either way.
_Undercover Boss_: A safe bet.
*FOX*
_American Dad_: Officially renewed.
_American Idol_: A sure thing.
_Bob's Burgers_: Could go either way.
_Bones_: A sure thing.
_The Chicago Code_: Too early to tell. A safe bet.
_The Cleveland Show_: Officially renewed.
_Family Guy_: Officially renewed.
_Fringe_: A safe bet.
_Glee_: Already renewed.
_House_: A sure thing.
_Human Target_: Could go either way.
_Lie to Me_: Could go either way.
_Raising Hope_: Officially renewed.
_Running Wilde_: Officially canceled.
_The Simpsons_: Officially renewed.
_Traffic Light_: Too early to tell.
*NBC*
_30 Rock_: Officially renewed.
_The Biggest Loser_: A sure thing. Officially renewed.
_The Cape_: A long-shot. Essentially canceled.
_Celebrity Apprentice_: A safe bet.
_Chase_: A long-shot. Essentially canceled.
_Chuck_: Could go either way.
_Community_: A safe bet.
_The Event_: Could go either way. A long-shot.
_Friday Night Lights_: The fifth and final season, currently airing on DirecTV, will premiere on NBC on April 15.
_Harry's Law_: Could go either way.
_Law & Order: Los Angeles_: A safe bet.
_Law & Order: SVU_: Could go either way. A safe bet.
_The Office_: A sure thing.
_Outsourced_: Could go either way.
_Parenthood_: A safe bet.
_Parks and Recreation_: A safe bet.
_Perfect Couples_: Too early to tell. A long-shot.
*THE CW*
_90210_: A sure thing.
_America's Next Top Mode_l: A sure thing.
_Gossip Girl_: A sure thing.
_Hellcats_: A safe bet.
_Life Unexpected_: Series finale aired 1/18/11.
_Nikita_: Could go either way.
_One Tree Hill_: Could go either way.
_Smallville_: The 10th and final season is currently underway.
_Supernatural_: A sure thing.
_The Vampire Diaries_: A sure thing.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I can't say I've seen any of those shows. It's pretty funny when a major network super hypes a new show only to see it tank after a few episodes. People know crap when they watch it.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Another nail in the "No Ordinary Family" coffin, not only has Michael Chiklis accepted a pilot for another series, but this morning Julie Benz accepted a new pilot offer from CBS.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> Michael Auseillo aand the folks at TVLine have been doing a great job of tracking & predicting show status all season. Here is their current list:
> 
> *CBS*
> 
> _CSI: Miami_: A sure thing.


Really, A sure thing! I sure thought CBS sticking his show at 10pm on Sunday would finally be the death of this show.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> Really, A sure thing! I sure thought CBS sticking his show at 10pm on Sunday would finally be the death of this show.


But this last Sunday CSI: Miami was #1 in total viewers, #2 in 18-49 helping CBS to a #1 win for the night.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I certainly hope PBS has some good "Masterpiece Mystery" series episodes next fall.


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

phrelin said:


> The TVbytheNumbers list what is worth noting is that how much of ABC's schedule is "above the yellow" in the cancel zones. While Fox has a similar number of shows, they seem to have new ones readied to fill in the slots.


That list has "The Good Wife" in the On the Bubble category. I'd think it would atleast be in the "Likely to be Renewed" category.

I saw a couple episodes of "No Ordinary Family" and it wasn't too bad. It seemed like a lighter version of "Heroes". However, NOF didn't seem to be that compelling.

If only "Heroes" didn't get so cryptic, convoluted, and was somewhere between it and NOF in terms of mixing family drama with hero powers, and started the year after Lost, it would be sci-fi show to watch now.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

Detroit 187- I'm hoping that after the last few great episodes, they give this show another season and promote the hell out of it.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

RobertE said:


> I think The Event, Flashforward, SG:U and a few others have suffered from what I'm going to call "The Lost Syndrome". A plot that is carried way out, but takes far too long to hook viewers early. Lost grabbed people from the beginning as it was fairly different, but a good number felt burned by the so-so ending after investing several years. That in turn is hurting new long-arc shows.


I agree completely!



Mark Holtz said:


> Meh.
> 
> I've lost count as to how many times I got invested in a new show only to have it be cancelled. (A double pox on Fox for Firefly, Drive, and Dollhouse). I am sick and tired of the games that the networks and studios play with shows nowadays.


Same here.

I try out a couple of new shows every fall (with the occasional mid-season replacement), and of the very few that I like, I almost always get burned.

I miss:

Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip (One of the few shows in recent years I really loved).

The Good Guys. I really liked it.

The Unusuals. Great show, great cast, great writing, so of course it got canceled.

And a BBC offering that BBC America won't show all the series of:

Murphy's Law. The first series of this show is hands-down some of the best television in a long time, if not ever. The second series was not as good, but still very worthy. I haven't been able to view series 3-5.

Also the first series of MI-5 (aka Spooks in the UK). They killed off almost all of the interesting characters by the end of the second series.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The List from Michael Auseillo and the folks at TVLine as of 03/22/11 anything in *Bold Red* I added from other information.

*ABC*
_The Bachelor:_ A sure thing. Officially renewed.
_The Bachelorette_ Officially renewed.
_Better With You:_ Could go either way.
_Brothers & Sisters:_ Could go either way.
_Castle_: Officially renewed.
_Cougar Town_: Officially renewed.
_Dancing With the Stars_: A sure thing.
_Desperate Housewives_: A sure thing.
_Detroit 1-8-7_: A long-shot. *DEAD to be announced in May
*_Grey's Anatomy_: Officially renewed.
_The Middle_: Officially renewed
_Modern Family_: Officially renewed
_Mr. Sunshine_: Could go either way.
_No Ordinary Family_: Could go either way. A long-shot.*DEAD to be announced in May*
_Off the Map_: Too early to tell. A long-shot.
_Private Practice_: Officially renewed.
_V_: Could go either way.
*CBS*
_The Amazing Race_: A sure thing.
_The Big Bang Theory_: Officially renewed. FOR 3 YEARS
_Blue Bloods_: A safe bet.
_Criminal Minds_: A sure thing.
_Criminal Minds: Suspect Behavior_: Too early to tell.
_CSI_: A sure thing.
_CSI: Miami_: A sure thing.
_CSI: NY_: Could go either way. A safe bet.
_The Defenders_: A long-shot. *DEAD to be announced in May*
_The Good Wife_: A sure thing.
_Hawaii Five-0_: A safe bet.
_How I Met Your Mother_: A sure thing. Officially renewed.
_Mad Love_: Too early to tell.
_Medium_: Already canceled; final episode aired 1/21/11.
_The Mentalist_: A sure thing.
_Mike & Molly_: A sure thing.
_NCIS_: Officially renewed.
_NCIS: Los Angeles_: A sure thing.
_Rules of Engagement_: Could go either way.
_$#*! My Dad Says_: A safe bet.
_Survivor_: A sure thing. Officially renewed through next season.
_Two and a Half Men_: Officially renewed. Could go either way.
_Undercover Boss_: A safe bet.
*FOX*
_American Dad_: Officially renewed.
_American Idol_: A sure thing.
_Bob's Burgers_: Could go either way.
_Bones_: A sure thing.
_The Chicago Code_: Too early to tell. A safe bet.
_The Cleveland Show_: Officially renewed.
_Family Guy_: Officially renewed.
_Fringe_: A safe bet.
_Glee_: Already renewed.
_House_: A sure thing.
_Human Target_: Could go either way.
_Lie to Me_: Could go either way.
_Raising Hope_: Officially renewed.
_Running Wilde_: Officially canceled.
_The Simpsons_: Officially renewed.
_Traffic Light_: Too early to tell.
*NBC*
_30 Rock_: Officially renewed.
_The Biggest Loser_: A sure thing. Officially renewed.
_The Cape_: A long-shot. Essentially canceled.
_Celebrity Apprentice_: A safe bet.
_Chase_: A long-shot. Essentially canceled.
_Chuck_: Could go either way.
_Community_: A safe bet. Officially renewed!
_The Event_: Could go either way. A long-shot.
_Friday Night Lights_: The fifth and final season, currently airing on DirecTV, will premiere on NBC on April 15.
_Harry's Law_: Could go either way.
_Law & Order: Los Angeles_: A safe bet.
_Law & Order: SVU_: Could go either way. A safe bet. A sure thing.
_The Office_: A sure thing. Officially renewed!
_Outsourced_: Could go either way.
_Parenthood_: A safe bet.
_Parks and Recreation_: A safe bet. Officially renewed!
_Perfect Couples_: Too early to tell. A long-shot. *Canceled*. 
*THE CW*
_90210_: A sure thing.
_America's Next Top Mode_l: A sure thing.
_Gossip Girl_: A sure thing.
_Hellcats_: A safe bet.
_Life Unexpected_: Series finale aired 1/18/11.
_Nikita_: Could go either way.
_One Tree Hill_: Could go either way.
_Smallville_: The 10th and final season is currently underway.
_Supernatural_: A sure thing.
_The Vampire Diaries_: A sure thing.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Interesting that Fringe is now shown as 'a safe bet'. :up:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Too bad about _Detroit 1-8-7 _and _Defenders_. We really liked both of 'em.

Last _Detroit _starred Imperioli's kid. Until I checked, wife and I were wondering how they found an actor that looked so much like him! :lol:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Reading some tweets that TNT picked up Southland for a 4th season.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

"Steve" said:


> Too bad about Detroit 1-8-7 and Defenders. We really liked both of 'em.
> 
> Last Detroit starred Imperioli's kid. Until I checked, wife and I were wondering how they found an actor that looked so much like him! :lol:


Yeah, caught his name in the credits. Kid's already a good actor. I still hold out hope for 1-8-7.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Steve said:


> Too bad about _Detroit 1-8-7 _and _Defenders_. We really liked both of 'em.
> 
> Last _Detroit _starred Imperioli's kid. Until I checked, wife and I were wondering how they found an actor that looked so much like him! :lol:


We gave up on Detroit 1-8-7 early on, but really like The Defenders and have been enjoying Perfect Couples too.

Kyle Bornheimer is 0 for 2 on shows I liked.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Kyle Bornheimer is 0 for 2 on shows I liked.


He's 0 for 3 in my book which is sad because he's pretty funny and has great comedic timing.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> He's 0 for 3 in my book which is sad because he's pretty funny and has great comedic timing.


I never watched Romantically Challenged, assuming that's the other you're referencing.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

RobertE said:


> I think The Event, Flashforward, SG:U and a few others have suffered from what I'm going to call "The Lost Syndrome". A plot that is carried way out, but takes far too long to hook viewers early. Lost grabbed people from the beginning as it was fairly different, but a good number felt burned by the so-so ending after investing several years. That in turn is hurting new long-arc shows.


Most people, trained by American Idol, have a hard time following long-arc stories. Lost had the buzz, and character interest, and 24 had a loyal audience who tuned in to see something they could see nowhere else (Jack Bauer). Absent that, and throwing in a little sci-fi element, and people generally get confused quickly. So, of course, the brilliant programming execs realize that the cure for the confustion is to take the show off the air for a few months, so even the smart people who had been following it can joine the rest of the public in confusion.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Of all these, I'm really hoping they renew Human Target and Lie to Me. I know Chuck is on the bubble, but it has been since day one, and it is still around, so I'm considering it a safe bet. As for the others, I cannot fathom why House succeeds while Lie flounders. They are essentially the same show, only one has a hospital. As for Human Target, since 24 ended, there should be at least one stinking program for men out there! I mean, come on, there are oodles of shows like the Good Wife, can't we just have our one bloody show?!?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I never watched Romantically Challenged, assuming that's the other you're referencing.


Yeah, that was the other one.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

islesfan said:


> Most people, trained by American Idol, have a hard time following long-arc stories. Lost had the buzz, and character interest, and 24 had a loyal audience who tuned in to see something they could see nowhere else (Jack Bauer). Absent that, and throwing in a little sci-fi element, and people generally get confused quickly. So, of course, the brilliant programming execs realize that the cure for the confustion is to take the show off the air for a few months, so even the smart people who had been following it can joine the rest of the public in confusion.


Very true! It also doesn't help when the commercial touting the show's return gives away a spoiler that has yet to be disclosed in the show itself, even after 4 shows into its return.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Fringe Made It!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

ALL of the CSIs, L&Os and 'reality' farces need to go. Anything with Shatner needs to be banned from TV forever. Rules of Engagement would be exponentially better without Spade. I can't even figure out how his character fits in to the show. It seems like there are two shows under one title.

Sent from my keyboard using my fingers.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Fringe Made It!


Excellent news. Wife and I are huge fans of the show.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I think if "reality" shows were branded "game shows" there wouldn't be such a backlash on them.

On another note - I remember the days when "me too" television meant each network would copy an idea. Like how after the movie "Animal House" became a hit, you had 2 or 3 fraternity sitcoms show up. NOW, if a show is a hit, the network COPIES ITSELF (CSI, L&O, etc).


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

djlong said:


> I think if "reality" shows were branded "game shows" there wouldn't be such a backlash on them.


I've sometimes seen it the other way around -- game shows being labeled "reality shows." I guess that's plausible, since both are equally "unscripted" (i.e., they're _partially_ scripted, with the situations/questions prepared in advance, but not the competitors'/contestants' reactions/responses). However, it's a long way from "Jeopardy!" to "Survivor."


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

islesfan said:


> Of all these, I'm really hoping they renew Human Target and Lie to Me. I know Chuck is on the bubble, but it has been since day one, and it is still around, so I'm considering it a safe bet. As for the others, I cannot fathom why House succeeds while Lie flounders. They are essentially the same show, only one has a hospital. As for Human Target, since 24 ended, there should be at least one stinking program for men out there! I mean, come on, there are oodles of shows like the Good Wife, can't we just have our one bloody show?!?


Granted, perception is one's own reality, but I happen to think there are tons of shows catering to men:

The Shield (now gone), Sons of Anarchy, Blue something with Dylan McDermott about undercover team, Motor City Motors, all the chopper shows, CSI:Miami (no self respecting woman would EVER watch that show!). Deadwood was certainly for men (I hated that show), Justified, Boardwalk Empire, Lights Out...

Well, you get the idea.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

I've been watching The Event all the way through, but I'll be glad to sacrifice it for the return of Fringe!

Not that there's any real connection, but I can live with losing only one my shows.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Supramom2000 said:


> Granted, perception is one's own reality, but I happen to think there are tons of shows catering to men:
> 
> The Shield (now gone), Sons of Anarchy, Blue something with Dylan McDermott about undercover team, Motor City Motors, all the chopper shows, CSI:Miami (no self respecting woman would EVER watch that show!). Deadwood was certainly for men (I hated that show), Justified, Boardwalk Empire, Lights Out...
> 
> Well, you get the idea.


My mom absolutely *loves *CSI: Miami.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

pfp said:


> My mom absolutely *loves *CSI: Miami.


So does mine...


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I also love CSI Miami, I laugh my head off at David Caruso and his lousy acting.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

"seern" said:


> I also love CSI Miami, I laugh my head off at David Caruso and his lousy acting.


Let us not forget Emily Proctor and her lousy acting

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I've never watched any of the CSIs. The few glimpses I got during some previews and promos made them look more like soap operas or comic strips than police dramas.


Sent from my keyboard using my fingers.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

"SayWhat?" said:


> I've never watched any of the CSIs. The few glimpses I got during some previews and promos made them look more like soap operas or comic strips than police dramas.
> 
> Sent from my keyboard using my fingers.


I will agree these are not your typical police dramas. I personally do not mind the comic twist to them as it makes them a little more light hearted and sometimes that makes the episode easier to handle.

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

My wife and I watch 99% of the shows together like CSI,S and other mentioned ones as well. One of the shows we like Lights Out seems FX is not renewing according to the Philadelphia Inquirer,s tv critic in this mornings paper,this is a shame well acted and written .


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

spaul said:


> One of the shows we like Lights Out seems FX is not renewing according to the Philadelphia Inquirer,s tv critic in this mornings paper,this is a shame well acted and written .


If true, that IS a shame. I'm really enjoying this one.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

CSI:Miami is bad .. I'd rather watch my fingernails grow than watch CSI:Miami.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Lights Out is really good. But in my opinion, it has one huge drawback - it is perpetually depressing! I almost gave up on it because nothing good every happens. He NEVER gets a break. Each week, things get worse and worse for him. Every light at the end of each tunnel disappears into the darkness of a worse tunnel.

You need some fun and laughter and hope to keep people watching.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Lights Out is really good. But in my opinion, it has one huge drawback - it is perpetually depressing! I almost gave up on it because nothing good every happens. He NEVER gets a break. Each week, things get worse and worse for him. Every light at the end of each tunnel disappears into the darkness of a worse tunnel.
> 
> You need some fun and laughter and hope to keep people watching.


That stinks it's canceled and the timing is horrible for me...I just started watching my recordings of season 1 this week and I freaking love it.

Here's a link confirming it's done: http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/2011/03/24/fx-cancels-lights-out-131014/20110324fx01/


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I have all but the first 3 episodes of 187 recorded and have never watched it. I will probably just dump it with the comments here. I think this is going to be trend with my dvr's now. I will collect a many new recommended series and wait for the advice of this forum before investing any time in them. Fringe, Event, V and other sci fi type shows excluded.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> Fringe Made It!


:icon_bb::righton::joy::icon_da:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

armophob said:


> I have all but the first 3 episodes of 187 recorded and have never watched it. I will probably just dump it with the comments here. I think this is going to be trend with my dvr's now. I will collect a many new recommended series and wait for the advice of this forum before investing any time in them. Fringe, Event, V and other sci fi type shows excluded.


I'd watch Detroit 187. They manage to wrap it up pretty well. While the pilot isn't terrific, the show gets a lot better as it goes.

- Merg


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Granted, perception is one's own reality, but I happen to think there are tons of shows catering to men:
> 
> The Shield (now gone), Sons of Anarchy, Blue something with Dylan McDermott about undercover team, Motor City Motors, all the chopper shows, CSI:Miami (no self respecting woman would EVER watch that show!). Deadwood was certainly for men (I hated that show), Justified, Boardwalk Empire, Lights Out...
> 
> Well, you get the idea.


Actually, if we are going to generalize the favorite target audience for advertisers is males 16-29 with females 18-39 coming in a distant second.

My wife enjoyed "Deadwood" and she really likes "Justified" which has turned into a character and relationship story (of course they both feature Timothy Olyphant). But we did eliminate "CSI: Miami" when it got so bad you couldn't even do a funny "Mystery Science Theater" type commentary.

For those who like character development and a focus on a woman as the primary character, tonight on HBO is the premier of "Mildred Pierce," a miniseries adapted from James M. Cain's classic 1941 novel starring Kate Winslet in the title role.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Granted, perception is one's own reality, but I happen to think there are tons of shows catering to men:
> 
> The Shield (now gone), Sons of Anarchy, Blue something with Dylan McDermott about undercover team, Motor City Motors, all the chopper shows, CSI:Miami (no self respecting woman would EVER watch that show!). Deadwood was certainly for men (I hated that show), Justified, Boardwalk Empire, Lights Out...
> 
> Well, you get the idea.


I would, but I've never heard of most of them! Aside from the CSI one (which appeals to women just as much as men), I'm pretty sure you listed a bunch of cable only shows. That's a microscopic footprint. so, I reiterate, can't we just have our one show?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

islesfan said:


> Of all these, I'm really hoping they renew Human Target and Lie to Me. I know Chuck is on the bubble, but it has been since day one, and it is still around, so I'm considering it a safe bet. As for the others, I cannot fathom why House succeeds while Lie flounders. They are essentially the same show, only one has a hospital. As for Human Target, since 24 ended, there should be at least one stinking program for men out there! I mean, come on, there are oodles of shows like the Good Wife, can't we just have our one bloody show?!?





islesfan said:


> I would, but I've never heard of most of them! Aside from the CSI one (which appeals to women just as much as men), I'm pretty sure you listed a bunch of cable only shows. That's a microscopic footprint. so, I reiterate, can't we just have our one show?


I'm trying to figure out why you think "Human Target" is for men. I assume you don't mean "Lie to Me" is for men, as it is one of my wife's top 4 shows.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

islesfan said:


> I would, but I've never heard of most of them! Aside from the CSI one (which appeals to women just as much as men), I'm pretty sure you listed a bunch of cable only shows. That's a microscopic footprint. so, I reiterate, can't we just have our one show?


For a MANS show here's always Blue Mountain State on Spike. :lol:


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

spaul said:


> My wife and I watch 99% of the shows together like CSI,S and other mentioned ones as well. One of the shows we like Lights Out seems FX is not renewing according to the Philadelphia Inquirer,s tv critic in this mornings paper,this is a shame well acted and written .


Season's finale this week was very good. Somewhat chilling ending. I'm gonna miss Patrick "Lights" Leary ...


----------

